# ASX ETO expiry dates sought for pre-1995



## charttv (3 April 2006)

I am trying to track down pre-1995 expiry dates for ASX ETOS. 

Any assistance in tracking these dates down is most appreciated.


----------



## son of baglimit (3 April 2006)

dont know if this helps

http://www.weblink.com.au/html/pricing.asp#historical


----------



## son of baglimit (3 April 2006)

http://www.paritech.com.au/AU/products/data/datadirector.asp

http://www.ecom.unimelb.edu.au/research/databases/SIRCA/RASP.pdf

looks like for such old data you need to pay


----------

